# What exactly does a smart meter do?



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

We know it collects data on usage. but how is this data compiled and what is it used for? When I bought this house it had sat vacant and PC installed a smart meter. I asked for an analog and they told me it would cost extra......WTF?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

big brother wants to know your habits - when you're home, etc...
the power co here lets you opt-out of the new meters and keep your old meter for $15 a month.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

It also tells the POCO immediately when you pull a meter to do even the lightest of service work.

Big Brother for sure.

I have to place some duct sealant in a meter socket on Saturday and instead of a 15 minute service call, I have to make arrangements via phone to get authorization.

No problem for me. The customer pays me hourly on service calls. I'll wait.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Measures usage during different periods so the POCO can charge different rates; remote meter reading; remote power shutoff and start. The justification for the higher rate is the cost for manual reading, loss of revenue from peak usage rates, maybe others.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

It's really about getting rid of meter readers. It becomes a "smart grid" thing because they can shut your power off (and turn it back on) if they have a grid problem.

Basically, federal subsidies to get rid of meter readers.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hdavis said:


> It's really about getting rid of meter readers. It becomes a "smart grid" thing because they can shut your power off (and turn it back on) if they have a grid problem.
> 
> Basically, federal subsidies to get rid of meter readers.


That's what they say. But they have access to Brown you out if you are using "too much". And with the right equipment they can tell what appliances your are running and when. They can even tell you what channels you watched by the power signature given if by your tv.

It's never as innocent as they would have you believe.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> It also tells the POCO immediately when you pull a meter to do even the lightest of service work.
> 
> Big Brother for sure.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that the service "polls" the meter to collect the data off of it and there is no continuous monitoring of the meter.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

You can even log on to your account and see exactly what time of day you're using the most. It is constantly sending data.


----------



## Patsfanindallas (Aug 27, 2013)

http://stopsmartmeters.org/2011/03/...-trojan-horse-the-smart-meter-is-the-problem/


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's what they say. But they have access to Brown you out if you are using "too much". And with the right equipment they can tell what appliances your are running and when. They can even tell you what channels you watched by the power signature given if by your tv.
> 
> It's never as innocent as they would have you believe.


There is no such thing as "browning" a home. 

Contrary to reports, nobody will be able to tell what channel I'm watching from the power signature.

Will police try to use electricity use info to establish probable cause? They already do.

Could third parties use the usage information for their own purposes? Yup, and they could with the old meters, too. Now its potentially easier, since it's in a database. People don't need special equipment, only an internet connection and computer.


----------



## Fault Current (Jan 22, 2014)

The main reason for smart metering is ability to raise your rates in the future. Industrial/commercial customers already pay rates based on TOU - time of use and are charged more for peak periods. The residential version was a dumb WH meter before, now with smart meters not only can they see consumption instantaneously but they can bill accordingly. So be prepared for TOU rates to part of an increase in the future. 

This propaganda about seeing your usage is just a smokescreen, it's all about dollars. Save money on reading and charge more for usage.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

hdavis said:


> There is no such thing as "browning" a home.
> 
> Contrary to reports, nobody will be able to tell what channel I'm watching from the power signature.
> 
> ...


Maybe it seems far fetched and maybe a conspiracy theory but dont think for a minute they cant tell what your using by the amount of energy used as long as they know what you have for appliances inside.
This technology is used everyday in the vehicles we drive. Do you think there are 8-12 wires coming from your steering wheel through the clock spring to run your stereo and cruise control as well as control the air bag "for those with steering wheel controls"? There are only 2-4 circuits at most through that clock spring. The BCM controls everything through resistance. Each control puts out a certain amount of resistance and the BCM reads that and drives the device to perform that function. So you take all your cruise control functions with stereo functions and you have at least 8 functions all on one, maybe two wires at most. 

Is big brother watching that close? Probably not. Is the technology there to do so, better believe it.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I was under the impression that the service "polls" the meter to collect the data off of it and there is no continuous monitoring of the meter.


That is true.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

rselectric1 said:


> It also tells the POCO immediately when you pull a meter to do even the lightest of service work.
> 
> Big Brother for sure.
> 
> ...


Here, Oncor (the electric delivery company) authorizes (upon request and after you're checked out) certain electricians to pull and reset self-contained meters. You just report your activity (after the fact) and they may or may not check it out.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

woodchuck2 said:


> Maybe it seems far fetched and maybe a conspiracy theory but dont think for a minute they cant tell what your using by the amount of energy used as long as they know what you have for appliances inside.
> This technology is used everyday in the vehicles we drive. Do you think there are 8-12 wires coming from your steering wheel through the clock spring to run your stereo and cruise control as well as control the air bag "for those with steering wheel controls"? There are only 2-4 circuits at most through that clock spring. The BCM controls everything through resistance. Each control puts out a certain amount of resistance and the BCM reads that and drives the device to perform that function. So you take all your cruise control functions with stereo functions and you have at least 8 functions all on one, maybe two wires at most.
> 
> Is big brother watching that close? Probably not. Is the technology there to do so, better believe it.



The technology has been there for a few decades, smart meters aren't needed to do this.

I don't know how we got onto steering wheels, but the electrical diagrams on my car matches what's there.


----------



## 66 Shelby (Jan 11, 2009)

I pretty much agree with everything said above except the browning out part. I believe there would be a HUGE outcry if the PoCo could shut your power off (to the whole house) at any given time. Think, man. However, Big Brother is watching you now! I've got one of those damn things on my house and the PoCo STILL charges me $7/mo to 'read' my meter. I haven't seen a meter reader in 2-3 years as the usage with the new ones are cellular transmitted. I asked about getting a regular meter re-installed and was told 'They're not available at this time'. WTF?? Put the old one back in


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It looks like this

Glad to see dishwasher and washing machine are used at night, just gotta figure out what's chewing up 535,930 kWh during the day when no ones home


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

What the hell are you powering there? That's a 3 MW bill


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

It's 63 days, it's winter, and I got kids who can't seem to turn lights off at night


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Might want to install some LED lights.


----------

